# Hello from Los Nietos Cigars



## Los Nietos Cigars (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks to Puff for having the meet the manufacturer section. Here is some info about us. We currently offer our Premuim Boutique cigars online at losnietoscigars.com we invite everyone to take a look. We have chosen to offer our cigars online and not put them in retail brick and mortar stores to keep costs affordable to the everyday cigar smoker . Our Luca Del Toro has received rave reviews from several online review sites. We currently offer our Primera Isabella from Nicaragua and our Luca Del Toro from Honduras . We plan to stay active on puff to answer any questions you may have . 
Thanks again , 
Los Nietos Cigars


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome to Puff! I think I'll have to pick up your sampler pack next payday. Look pretty tasty!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome and may have to take a look at this cigar. The Sampler Pack and reviews look pretty good on your line. Hope they are good as I am one of those who love trying new cigars.
http://www.losnietoscigars.com/product_info.php?products_id=109


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I have my eye on the samplers, too. May be November before the cigar budget catches up with recent spending, though!


----------



## Los Nietos Cigars (Oct 6, 2010)

phager said:


> Welcome to Puff! I think I'll have to pick up your sampler pack next payday. Look pretty tasty!


Thanks Pat ! Take a look at the Luca Del Toro sample pack when your ready . That is one of our best sellers .


----------



## Los Nietos Cigars (Oct 6, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Welcome and may have to take a look at this cigar. The Sampler Pack and reviews look pretty good on your line. Hope they are good as I am one of those who love trying new cigars. losnietoscigars.com/product_info.php?products_id=109


Mike, 
Yes the Primera Isabella sample pack is great ! Has four different wrappers so you get a taste of what our Primera Isabella has to offer.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Look pretty nice. I may go for a sampler.


----------



## Los Nietos Cigars (Oct 6, 2010)

Tritones said:


> I have my eye on the samplers, too. May be November before the cigar budget catches up with recent spending, though!


Mike,
Sounds great . And thank you for checking out our website !


----------



## Los Nietos Cigars (Oct 6, 2010)

If anyone is interested in reading some reviews of the Luca Del Toro . Go to google.com and type in Los Nietos Cigars .


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to Puff, gonna have to check out the sampler of Primera Isabella Robusto.


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

Welcome to Puff! Your website looks very nice.


----------



## Los Nietos Cigars (Oct 6, 2010)

zeavran1 said:


> Look pretty nice. I may go for a sampler.


Rich thank you !


----------



## Los Nietos Cigars (Oct 6, 2010)

Rookee said:


> Welcome to Puff, gonna have to check out the sampler of Primera Isabella Robusto.


Jeff, 
Great you will then have a good idea what is your favorite for your next order. Don't forget to take a peak at the Luca Del Toro Sampler.


----------



## Los Nietos Cigars (Oct 6, 2010)

WhoDat said:


> Welcome to Puff! Your website looks very nice.


Sean, 
Thank you ! We tried to make it nice and simple.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, i will have to pick up a sampler next payday!


----------



## Los Nietos Cigars (Oct 6, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Welcome to the forums, i will have to pick up a sampler next payday!


Thank you Ray we are happy to be on Puff . What sampler is your favorite ?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Going to pick up the Primera Isabella robustO sampler. I like that you can Sample all the wrapper leaves in one pack.


----------



## Los Nietos Cigars (Oct 6, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Going to pick up the Primera Isabella robustO sampler. I like that you can Sample all the wrapper leaves in one pack.


Great ! Thank you again for checking out our website.


----------



## Los Nietos Cigars (Oct 6, 2010)

By popular request we are offering the Luca Del Toro in 5 packs. Pequeno for 31.95, Grande 33.95 shipped anywhere in the US . This is a special for our twitter and forum member followers. At this time we are not offering this on our online site. Please call us at 941 479 0707 for this special .


----------



## Los Nietos Cigars (Oct 6, 2010)

We will continue to offer this deal of the 5 pack on a call in basis .


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

How about putting out a few freebies so the brother can review them??? :whoo:


----------



## Los Nietos Cigars (Oct 6, 2010)

quincy627 said:


> How about putting out a few freebies so the brother can review them??? :whoo:


Keith,

We offer our sample pack at a low price so everyone has a chance to review the cigars. Sample packs of Luca Del Toro and Primera Isabella's are available on our online website at losnietoscigars.com .


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Los Nietos Cigars said:


> Keith,
> 
> We offer our sample pack at a low price so everyone has a chance to review the cigars. Sample packs of Luca Del Toro and Primera Isabella's are available on our online website at losnietoscigars.com .


What is the difference between the Luca vs. the Isabellas? I see the Lucas are about half the price for the samplers (13.50 vs. 24.95).


----------



## Los Nietos Cigars (Oct 6, 2010)

quincy627 said:


> What is the difference between the Luca vs. the Isabellas? I see the Lucas are about half the price for the samplers (13.50 vs. 24.95).


Keith,

The Primera Isabella is our Nicaraguan value brand and the Luca Del Toro is our Honduran premium brand. We will be offering at a later date Primera Isabella Suprema Premium Nicaraguan brand and a Dominican premium brand plus bundles from all three countries .


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

I almost pulled the trigger on the Isabella sampler, but i just can't bring myself to pay for shipping, it's not in my DNA. I went to the checkout and put all my info in, but i couldn't hit send.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Rookee said:


> I almost pulled the trigger on the Isabella sampler, but i just can't bring myself to pay for shipping, it's not in my DNA. I went to the checkout and put all my info in, but i couldn't hit send.


I hear ya about the shipping. Shipping costs can be a deal breaker for me too. I will probaly wait to read a few reviews from the brothers before I jump on this one.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

I googled the review and they sound pretty good. Didn't know George Rico made them until I read it.


----------



## Los Nietos Cigars (Oct 6, 2010)

Rookee said:


> I almost pulled the trigger on the Isabella sampler, but i just can't bring myself to pay for shipping, it's not in my DNA. I went to the checkout and put all my info in, but i couldn't hit send.





quincy627 said:


> I hear ya about the shipping. Shipping costs can be a deal breaker for me too. I will probaly wait to read a few reviews from the brothers before I jump on this one.


We understand . The sampler prices of the Primera Isabella and Luca Del Toro are set without shipping included on our page. Our Primera Isabella sampler is 18.45 shipped. Our Luca Del Toro sampler is 29.90 shipped. We ship all samplers and boxes USPS Priority so you receive your cigars in 3 days or less. Hope this helps .


----------



## Mirrorlure7m (Dec 12, 2008)

Erase please


----------



## Los Nietos Cigars (Oct 6, 2010)

I made an error the Luca Del Toro sample pack is 24.90 shipped.


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

Los Nietos Cigars said:


> Thanks to Puff for having the meet the manufacturer section. Here is some info about us. We currently offer our Premuim Boutique cigars online at losnietoscigars.com we invite everyone to take a look. We have chosen to offer our cigars online and not put them in retail brick and mortar stores to keep costs affordable to the everyday cigar smoker . Our Luca Del Toro has received rave reviews from several online review sites. We currently offer our Primera Isabella from Nicaragua and our Luca Del Toro from Honduras . We plan to stay active on puff to answer any questions you may have .
> Thanks again ,
> Los Nietos Cigars


'Sup Joel!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I am the beggar on the board, do you wish to donate any cigars to our support the troops program? If so my address is..........

Dave Bonnette
PO Box 3563
Bellevue, WA 98009

Thanks and Welcome to Puff either way. Here is a hint of how generous Puff and it's members are to our troops.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...able/260292-please-send-me-cigars-troops.html

Dave


----------

